# die vormundschaftsgerichtliche Genehmigung ist einzuholen



## melisa

esta oración está muy enredada. No entiendo la estructura. Alguien me podría ayudar a desglosar esta oración.
contexto:

Den Bevollmächtigten weise ich darauf hin, dass
a) sowohl für *die* Einwilligung in medizinische Maßnahmen, bei denen *die* begründete Gefahr besteht, dass der 
Vollmachtgeber stirbt oder einen schweren und länger dauernden gesundheitlichen Schaden erleidet als auch bei 
freiheitsentziehenden Maßnahmen (Beispiele: Unterbringung ohne oder gegen den Willen, Bettgitteranbringung, 
Verabreichung von Sedativa) *die* vormundschaftsgerichtliche Genehmigung einzuholen ist.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Jana337

Die Person, die diesen Satz geschrieben hat, will, dass die Bevollmächtigen (= diejenigen, denen eine Vollmacht erteilt wird), folgendes zur Kenntnis nehmen:

Obwohl sie über eine Vollmacht verfügen, müssen sie sich an das Gericht wenden und um seine Genehmigung bitten, wenn ihre Entscheidung besonders gravierende Folgen haben könnte.

Dazu werden zwei Fälle genannt: 
- medizinische Maßnahmen, die das Leben oder die Gesundheit des Vollmachtgeber aufs Spiel  setzen,
- freiheitsentziehende Maßnahmen.

Ich hoffe, es hilft Dir weiter. 

Jana


----------



## heidita

melisa said:


> esta oración está muy enredada. No entiendo la estructura. Alguien me podría ayudar a desglosar esta oración.
> contexto:
> 
> Den Bevollmächtigten weise ich darauf hin, dass
> a) sowohl für *die* Einwilligung in medizinische Maßnahmen, bei denen *die* begründete Gefahr besteht, dass der
> Vollmachtgeber stirbt oder einen schweren und länger dauernden gesundheitlichen Schaden erleidet als auch bei
> freiheitsentziehenden Maßnahmen (Beispiele: Unterbringung ohne oder gegen den Willen, Bettgitteranbringung,
> Verabreichung von Sedativa) *die* vormundschaftsgerichtliche Genehmigung einzuholen ist.
> 
> Gracias de antemano.


 
El que posee el poder debe pedir la autorización judicial en los casos siguientes:
a) para administrar medicamentos que puedan poder en peligro la vida del enfermo
b) para delimitar su libertad ... (atarlo a la camam etc) o administrar sedantes.etc.

En fin, a ver si lo colocas y luego verémos.


----------



## melisa

Muchas gracias a los dos. ahora me queda muy claro todo!!


----------



## melisa

El apoderado deberá solicitar una autorización judicial en los siguientes casos:

a) En la administración de medicamentos que puedan poner en peligro la vida del poderdante, causar la muerte o provocar daños graves y permanentes a la salud del mismo 
B) En la delimitación de medidas privativas de mi libertad (por ejemplo, el internamiento contra mi voluntad, la colocación de una baranda para cama, la administración de calmantes).

Meli


----------



## heidita

melisa said:


> El apoderado deberá solicitar una autorización judicial en los siguientes casos:
> 
> a) En la administración de medicamentos que puedan poner en peligro la vida del poderdante, causar la muerte o provocar daños graves y permanentes a la salud del mismo
> B) En la delimitación de medidas privativas de mi libertad (por ejemplo, el internamiento contra mi voluntad, la colocación de una baranda para cama, la administración de calmantes).
> 
> Meli


 
En el apartado b , ya que has usado otra froma en el apartado a, seguría con la misma.

b) ....de medidas privativas de la libertad del mismo..... su internamiento...etc.


----------

